# Anavar and hgh



## adamski boxer (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi there every one.I am an ex pro boxer who is looking to start back training but im finding it hard because i,ve got got a full time job as well.I have the time but not enough energy i,m also a bit overweight i want to take something anabolic that is not going to blow me up but i dont want winstrol because i have some injuries fron before and winstrol makes my joints ache what do you think about taking hgh and anavar together we this be a good combo a few people have told me not to take hgh because im to young is this true?thanx


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

hi new guy,

while i would never recomend anyone start taking drugs, i accept it's your decision and i'm no hypocrit. so rather than stress all the negatives, i'll cut to the chase. anavar and hgh is an expensive cycle, but one that may provide what you're after. save some pennies and look into other anabolics, or even low dose test. in my experience, most people who try hgh are left slightly dissapointed after the cycle, as it does not provide what many expect it will, but costs plenty.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

what about t bol?

personally i`d want to be well into my training cycle before i bothered


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

as bodyworks said.. its an expensive cycle and potentially could provide you with very little.

you mention you have probs with energy. id look into getting your diet sorted mate and spending some money on a few choice supplements first and see how you respond to this.

creatine (try extreme nutrition kre-volution) and glutamine may help. also, altho i dont belive in them (as i dont think they directly build muscle) there are quite a few pre-workout nitric oxide supplements about at the moment which will give you an excellent kick up the ass for your training.

in my opinion this approach will give you much better rewards and save you some cash!


----------



## rottweiler (Jul 9, 2007)

Halotestin, Anavar, Tbol, Masteron, EQ. EQ would be great, not much water retention, has a great effect on red blood cell count which is great for fitness and decent enough strength gains without putting on much weight. I personally would go for 30mg Halotestin ed for 4 weeks and 600 mg EQ a week maybe adding Masteron to completely harden up as Masteron has been shown to have mild anti-estrogen effects so might keep the slight water retention from The EQ down while giving some fair strength and lean mass gains itself without hardly any weight gain.


----------

